# Do you like this Peter Sagan?



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Still a whole lot of season left, but his winnings and flair makes him so much more of an interesting cyclist than the rest. All he needs is a perm and he will be borderline Cipo-cool.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Hell yeah. He's exciting, talented, obnoxious...ultimately he's a great entertainer. I think he should work the heel angle a little more and try to be the badboy of the peloton, a la Killstrong.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I wouldn't say he's the coolest, but I do enjoy watching him race.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

It is getting a bit monotonous watching him win.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If he wants to play the part of obnoxious sprinter, he needs to learn how to talk smack to the media. Can't be an introvert and a jag off at the same time. It is against the sprinters code. He needs to look at Cav's past and learn how to talk to the media.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

What's not to like? He is a wonderful rider and a real racer who adds extra spice to the mix of the other strong and feisty characters who enliven cycling.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

Reminds me of Valentino Rossi when he started dominating Moto GP. Didn't like it at first, but he backed up the cockiness with wins and panache (of both riders).


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Where is the other option? The ... He's fun to watch but other than that Meh?

I enjoy watching him race as he's kind of an all or nothing type of rider. He's definitely less annoying than Contador, at least to this point. He adds some youthful fun to the races and is the next big classics rider to take over when Cancellara, Boonen, etc. are done.

I really hope Phinney can pick up his game enough to give us battles between him and Sagan for years to come in the Classics ... that could be a fun rivalry to watch, both seemingly good guys that are easy to cheer for and fun to watch.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Not my style personally, but I do not have a problem with a guy that can back it up. Besides he only celebrates after he wins unlike in some sports where nothing can go uncelebrated.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

tuffguy1500 said:


> Reminds me of Valentino Rossi when he started dominating Moto GP. Didn't like it at first, but he backed up the cockiness with wins and panache (of both riders).


I couldn't agree more. He really comes off as a good kid that loves what hes doing and hes good at it.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Saw him at last year's Tour of California. He was really shy but when approached he was really nice to the fans. Seemed like a pretty good guy.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

We met him last year at the TDF. He tossed one of his gloves to my wife. It was pretty cool. Plus hes so flippin fast and with style.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

....never met him... seems like a nice kid. Helluva bike racer.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Greatest shirt ever! 
I think this kid is fun and has fun winning. Very likable. Unlike Cavendish, who seems like a cocky, snotty little baby. This kid is all about fun.


Creakyknees said:


> ....never met him... seems like a nice kid. Helluva bike racer.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I think he adds another element to races, which is often needed- the unexpected. Watching guys like Boonen and Cancellara take the Classics, Froome and Wiggins take the stage races, and Cav take the sprints gets a little predictable. Having someone to act as spoiler makes it all more interesting. Whether it's team tactics, a bold rider, or a combination of both that flips the script, I want to see more of that.

Don't love the rider to any degree, but I like what riders like him do for the sport.

That said, I still want to see Cancellara or Boonen take Flanders and Roubaix.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

When other riders were *****in' and/or posting pics of themselvelves with ice all over on the bus transfer at Milano-Sanremo Peter Sagan posted this: Photo by petosagan • Instagram

Most excellent.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I think he's awesome.. The pro peloton needs someone like him. He's quirky, funny, a showboat but humble.. What's not to like?


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

I like him. 

Is there a way to mark this post for the future? I would interesting to see if the pendulum swings as time goes by... I think Looigi gets to claim first call if it does.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Sagan is a generational talent. I hope he stays healthy, remains humble and continues winning.
I do not always route for him, but his victories are never a surprise. It will be interesting to see if he can cope with the length of Flanders. It's the ONLY thing I haven't seen out of him. MSR was reduced in length, so it's still undetermined if he can cope. I'm sure he can, and I really don't see how he doesn't win this year. OPQS can give him a 1,2,3,punch with Terpstra, Chavanel, Boonen. He'll be able to hang with Cancellara as well. I don't see Sagan losing.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

love4himies said:


> I wouldn't say he's the coolest, but I do enjoy watching him race.


^^^This.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd rather see him win than Cav. He has guts and real cycling capacity. In the tour last year, on Mur de Peguere, he was astonishing bridging back and shocking everyone he caught. true, Cav still may beat him sprint for sprint, but all around has nothing on him, and won't beat him on all those sprints head to head.

I do not like showboating or poor sportsmanship of any kind. I find myself trying to rationalize his celebrations, so I know that I truly don't like him best of all. But I do like him, and what he brings to the sport. I'd love to hear him speak in post race the way Greipel does, always, always speaking in detail about his team and the specific efforts they made for the win, and his role as just being a part of the team's stage win. For this reason, I'd want Andre to beat him in a straight sprint, but I really enjoy seeing Sagan put himself where other sprinters simply can't or won't.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

I love him. He wins and he is likeable. He is the UnCav.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

This will be kind of a defining moment for da kid.

Today at the Tour of Flanders podium.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

That's even better than popping a wheelie


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

francois said:


> This will be kind of a defining moment for da kid.
> 
> Today at the Tour of Flanders podium.


Ahahahahah!!!!!

Well played!


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Har! Good one. I imagine that will only further upset Cancellara's sense of propriety.


...and the more pissed of he gets the harder he rides...


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm curious to see how his career develops over the next several years. I wonder if his precociousness and success in youth will result in a relatively short career, sort of like Merckx who won his first monument at 20, first GT a couple of years later, won a race per week for six years, then fizzled out and was completely finished by his early thirties. 

His talent and skill-set reminds me of Sean Kelly (classics specialist who could potentially win any monument, drag races with the sprint-specialists, and maybe bag a GT one day) with the flair and misogyny of Cipollini.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

thechriswebb said:


> I'm curious to see how his career develops over the next several years. I wonder if his precociousness and success in youth will result in a relatively short career, sort of like Merckx who won his first monument at 20, first GT a couple of years later, won a race per week for six years, then fizzled out and was completely finished by his early thirties.
> 
> His talent and skill-set reminds me of Sean Kelly (classics specialist who could potentially win any monument, drag races with the sprint-specialists, and maybe bag a GT one day) with the flair and misogyny of Cipollini.


Merckx badly injured his back


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Bill2 said:


> Merckx badly injured his back


true.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Liz Hatch on twitter was saying that she wanted podium guys so she could grab some hiney. Am I too old to be a podium boy?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

The Tedinator said:


> Liz Hatch on twitter was saying that she wanted podium guys so she could grab some hiney. Am I too old to be a podium boy?


Oh I don't know Ted. I think you still look pretty good.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I mean come on....who hasnt wanted to pinch the butt of some girl that was kissing Spartacus?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Oddly, I was reading the article on cyclingnews about this. It was an editorial saying how it objectified women etc. I get their point and respect their views....however....notice the ads that were splashing across the bottom of the page from the article.
View attachment 278252


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

spookyload said:


> Oddly, I was reading the article on cyclingnews about this. It was an editorial saying how it objectified women etc. I get their point and respect their views....however....notice the ads that were splashing across the bottom of the page from the article.
> View attachment 278252


Ha ha- that is absolutely classic! Reminds me of the FFR energy ads w/ Lance while perusing the [email protected]*ng forum.

As for being Sagan's defining moment... Christ, I hope not- the other thread in here about him grabbing some booty reveals a LOT of really upset people.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I am really surprised that thread was locked.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

When I read about it I was upset about the dude grabing the chicks bum bum, which made a bit of a mockery of one of the classic races and stealing Cancellara's thunder. I thought it was classless and immature...then I remembered that he's in his early 20's. I feel like saying that he's lucky 'cause he's got heaps of talent but I know plenty of 23 yr olds who would do that even if they were no talent a$$ clowns. I'm sure the dude trains a ton, which leaves him with less time than other kids his age to do the stupid stuff that other kids his age do. 

Really though, he needs someone to mentor him about stuff like that since he's in the limelight. The sport needs young, fun, and flashy talent like him but there are better ways to behave while still being edgy but respectful. Gotta respect the classics man.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Remember how everyone wanted to go on a man date with Sagan last week? Yeah, me neither.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm a fan!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Can I change my vote?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

foto said:


> I am really surprised that thread was locked.


Did you read the moderator's note? 

"Locked due to virtual and literal butthurt"


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I like what this kid has brought to the sport so far. Although many pro atheletes have done and do some pretty bad stuff and this is pretty mild in the grand scheme of things. I think he crossed a line and needs to reel it in a bit.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Local Hero said:


> Did you read the moderator's note?
> 
> "Locked due to virtual and literal butthurt"


I just figured substantive discussions about professional cycling were no longer considered appropriate for RBR.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I saw the Cannondale director of something say something about this on FB. I was almost offended by his apology of some sort. The apology hurt the brand more than what Sagan did.


----------



## perpetuum_mobile (Nov 30, 2012)

I agree that his apology was totally lame. He should have apologized to the girl in private but public video was unnecessary. Now it is clear to everyone that he had got some good beating from the team management. I think that it will do no good for the PR of the team and sponsors.

Anyways, people make a huge deal out of nothing. Most haters on this subject are real hypocrites. That picture really cracked me up when I first saw it and it didn't make me dislike Sagan.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

I honestly don't know what to think.

On one side, this doesn't make Sagan a better or worst rider.

OTOH, I have yet to remember an occasion when pinching butt *without* consent was OK. On most strip clubs, the bouncer shows you the way out if you do. On a cycling podium is out of place, just as drivers were reprimanded at F1 for using improper language at he podium.

Hypocritical or not, there are lines you should not cross.


----------

